# Pre-Heat, Glow plug operation Kioti RX7320



## Rob Smith (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi All
On my 2016 RX7320 the ignition has 5 positions displayed. They are (a)pre-heat, (b)STOP,(c)ACC,(d)ON and START. The key will not turn to the (normally) spring loaded (a) manual pre heat position. The manual seems to imply that turning to the (d) on position activated the pre-heat of glow plugs. Glow plug dash light does come on for 8 seconds in this (d)position. Should I expect that the key should turn to the (a) pre-heat position as well??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How long have you had this tractor? If you bought it used, the key switch may not be the same one that would match the symbols. I suspect that the key won't turn back to the preheat mark.
Yours seems to work like mine, although I don't have a Kioti. I just turn the key to the on position, and then I check the oil while it's heating. If one go of pre-heat doesn't fire it up right away in the cold temperatures, I turn the key off and back on again to let is cycle again.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Rob Smith said:


> Hi All
> On my 2016 RX7320 the ignition has 5 positions displayed. They are (a)pre-heat, (b)STOP,(c)ACC,(d)ON and START. The key will not turn to the (normally) spring loaded (a) manual pre heat position. The manual seems to imply that turning to the (d) on position activated the pre-heat of glow plugs. Glow plug dash light does come on for 8 seconds in this (d)position. Should I expect that the key should turn to the (a) pre-heat position as well??


I can't speak for your model.
But my Kioti (DK 35) I turn my key to the on position.
Glow plug is on a timer, when the glow plug light goes out I start it.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Put a volt meter on one of the glow plugs and see if you have voltage there when you have it in the preheat mode.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

THATS A TOOL everyone should have..
OR.. A SIMPLE $5.00 TEST LIGHT from Harbor Freight.
For that matter, HF has a $9.00 volt meter that’ll show u what the voltage is..
We can only guess what your key position is doing..
although the answers are correct..
I’m not trying to beat u down, just being honest..(to a fault)


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

With that switch I would expect the key to be able to turn to the left to the pre heat,
have you tried gently pushing the key inward while turning to preheat.


----------



## lkeith (4 d ago)

My 2020 kioti 2210 glow plugs are not working. I have looked for the fuse but it is not where the book says it is. Can you help?


----------

